# Springfield VT Scraping Class Happening Now



## Richard King 2 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi all,

I looked back and didn't find I mentioned I would be teaching a class at Gear Works in Springfield VT this week.  I will write more later, but will add some pictures.  Gear Works is owned by Dno Shaduck who apprenticed at Fellows Gear Machine  Works and now cuts gears from 1/2" to 36" and also rebuilds machines.
Here are some pic's/  Will add more later.


----------



## eeler1 (Apr 27, 2018)

nice to see a few young faces trying their hand at it


----------



## Richard King 2 (Apr 29, 2018)

Today was the last day and Don Shaduck the owner of the Gear Works where I taught the class showed me this surprise link,
http://springfieldvt.blogspot.ca/2018/04/world-famous-machine-rebuilder-holding.html

Going to CA on May 9 to teach 2 - 1 week classes.  I will add some pic's of those classes.
 Rich


----------

